# Help! -Bracketed Photos (hdr) and canon rebel t6i



## nutmegzero (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello
I just recently decided to purchase a canon rebel for doing hrd images
I have taken several bracketed photos at iso 100 in av mode

in the under exposed image i get there square lines in the photos sometimes, which are accentuated when processed in hdr sing photomatix  what am i doing wrong. I am a complete newbie to digital SLR

thanks for any help I am at a loss

Here is a sample you can notice them on left had side.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 13, 2015)

I see the lines and I've circled the ones I noticed below:



 

Was this image, by chance, a panorama (did you move the camera between frames?)  I'm wondering if this isn't an artifact of stitching images which had some lens vignetting.  I noticed the vertical lines or seams are always lighter on the left and darker on the right.

I don't shoot HDR (other than experimentally) so this isn't something I've encountered before.


----------



## xczort (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey nutmegzero,

Did you manage to find out more about this issue? 

I also recently bought rebel t6i (750D here in Europe) and see exactly same thing when using bracketing for HDR photos. 
I did a quick test and it looks like those lines don't appear in raw so I'll try to shoot raw next time and see if it helps. Still, I don't think such quality is acceptable even in JPG for a $700+ camera and I'm actually considering returning it for replacement/repair. However, since I'm also new to DSLR's it would be good to hear more experienced users opinion and whether anyone seen this issue with other Canon models or is it only 750d/rebel t6i problem...


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll agree with the other poster,* shoot in RAW* and use post processing for HDR images


----------

